# Playing East West 'Forbidden Planet'



## leonthomasian (Aug 3, 2022)

This library is so much fun!!! It instantly reminded me of movies like Pitch Black, Riddick movies ....and more. I'm a sucker for crazy pads, drones and synths. It's a pretty amazing library for that particular genre and style. It has both pitched and non-pitched sounds.

I played with pads and drones a little, and that inspired me to record this short track. It's all Forbidden Planet sounds.


----------



## CrystalWizard (Aug 5, 2022)

Awesome piece. FP is when a lot of "normal" listeners (movie viewers) first got to hear Electronic Music.


----------



## leonthomasian (Aug 5, 2022)

CrystalWizard said:


> Awesome piece. FP is when a lot of "normal" listeners (movie viewers) first got to hear Electronic Music.


Thanks!

Yes!
Nowadays more and more electronic or at least somewhat experimental music is becoming everybody's music. At least for those who get scoring jobs, you can no longer get away with "traditional" arrangements at all times. For the most part, it's not a separate sound design job anymore. 

This is a great library for that purpose and more.


----------



## Fleer (Sep 20, 2022)

MusicTech review is out:








EastWest Forbidden Planet review: Where oscillators fear to tread


EastWest’s new hybrid instrument brings much-needed synthesis to the company’s catalogue.




musictech.com


----------



## Fleer (Sep 22, 2022)

And another one just out by Sound On Sound, but I don’t have the link yet.
Plus, it seems Forbidden Planet is on sale for the first time, at 50% off.


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Sep 22, 2022)

Fleer said:


> And another one just out by Sound On Sound, but I don’t have the link yet.
> Plus, it seems Forbidden Planet is on sale for the first time, at 50% off.








EastWest Forbidden Planet


EastWest go off world with a whole planet of screen‑friendly synth sounds.




www.soundonsound.com


----------



## carlc (Sep 22, 2022)

Fleer said:


> And another one just out by Sound On Sound, but I don’t have the link yet.
> Plus, it seems Forbidden Planet is on sale for the first time, at 50% off.


Yes, through Oct 13. If you purchase through JRRShop and add the GROUP code it is slightly better than 50% off. The price I am seeing is $167. I am probably going to wait since I just made a few bigger purchases the past month, but it is very tempting. I am guessing the same deal will come back around BF this year?


----------



## Fleer (Sep 22, 2022)

Pretty sure. Now that they have put it on sale for the first time, they will do it again.


----------



## Quantum Leap (Sep 28, 2022)

EastWest Forbidden Planet


EastWest go off world with a whole planet of screen‑friendly synth sounds.




www.soundonsound.com





Sound On Sound also nominated Forbidden Planet for software of the year.

I know there has been almost dead silence here about FB, but I can tell you that there is something unique going on in FB sonically and logistically in the way the mod wheel combines 2 very carefully chosen sounds.


----------



## Pier (Sep 28, 2022)

Off topic but... @leonthomasian don't you hurt your neck with the main display so high?


----------



## leonthomasian (Sep 28, 2022)

Pier said:


> Off topic but... @leonthomasian don't you hurt your neck with the main display so high?


It probably looks that way in the video, but if you sit in the right position, you wouldn't want it any other way. It's a very efficient set up.


----------



## Dylanguitar (Nov 1, 2022)

On sale right now at JRR shop. With discount code GROUP it's in my cart for 134.06


----------



## Fleer (Nov 1, 2022)

Dealio. That’s as low as it gets I guess.


----------



## Dylanguitar (Nov 1, 2022)

Fleer said:


> Dealio. That’s as low as it gets I guess.


I'm debating that or Zebra Legacy which happens Nov 15th.


----------

